
Solving Causes' Levenshtein Distance challenge in Python, the Sequel - ColinWright
http://andothernoise.blogspot.com/2012/01/solving-causes-levenshtein-distance.html
======
willvarfar
Omg that code looks slow; now how am i going t concerntrate on my work on
monday when my mind is ticking away on edit distance? :)

